# Daten ultimativ löschen - HDD-Verkauf

## Starik

Guten morgen,

habe gestern einen älteren PC mit Gentoo-Installation bei ebay vertickert. Den Inhalt der Festplatte (30 GB) möchte ich nun löschen, is klar. Ich war mir nur nicht ganz sicher, welches Program ich nehmen soll, damit die Daten auch auf keinen Fall wieder herstellbar sind. Glaubt ihr eine Benutzung von wipe ist dafür in Ordnung? Könnte es eigentlich hinterher für den Käufer ein Problem geben wenn der sich Win draufmachen möchte? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

----------

## misterjack

```
shred /dev/<device>
```

Das überschreibt 25mal die Platte, da findet man nichts mehr. Dauert nur Ewigkeiten  :Smile:  Für eine folgende Installation von Windows oder Linux spielt das keine Rolle.

----------

## blu3bird

Hi,

einfach von einer Live-CD booten und dann shred(aus sys-apps/coreutils) benutzen, z.b. 

```
shred -v -z /dev/hda
```

Kann aber ein bisschen dauern, mit Default-Einstellung überschreibt es die Daten 25 mal...

Damit der Käufer nachher keine Probleme hat solltest du danach wieder eine Partition anlegen(weil die Partitionstabelle ist danach auch weg, ebenso der MBR), und mit 

```
mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/hda1
```

 formatieren(aus sys-fs/dosfstools), dann kann er sie bei den meisten Betriebssystemen einfach Plug&Play-mäßig benutzen.

edit: verdammt kann ich lahm tippen

----------

## misterjack

 *blu3bird wrote:*   

> edit: verdammt kann ich lahm tippen

 

Dafür haste ja auch mehr getippt  :Razz: 

----------

## Starik

ok, vielen Dank. Was wäre denn rein theoretisch wenn ich nachher keine Partition anlegen würde? Wäre doch egentlich egal, falls er/sie von CD bootet und dann die Partitionen anlegt, oder?

Danke!

----------

## DeLorean

Also Partitionen brauchst Du keine anlegen. Ist ja bei einen neuen Paltte auch keine drauf.

Zum Löschen habe ich eine DBAN BootCD, da gibt´s etliche verschiedenen Methoden, die auch sicher sind, aber deutlich schneller als shred: http://www.dban.org/

Gruß

DeLorean

----------

## blu3bird

Klar, der Käufer kann die Partition auch selbst anlegen wenn er sein Betriebssystem installiert(geht sogar bei Windows ab 2000 recht komfortabel), ich neige aber immer dazu eine anzulegen, dadurch lassen sich Emails wie "Die Festplatte funktioniert nicht" von technisch eher weniger begabten Käufern vermeiten, die z.B. die Festplatte in ein externes USB-Gehäuse stecken, es dann an ihren PC anschließen und sich fragen warum da im Arbeitsplatz nichts erscheint  :Wink: 

edit: schon wieder so lahm, ich glaub ich mach mal nen tippkurs...

----------

## frostschutz

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/platte bs=1M
```

Das geht am schnellsten. Alles andere ist reine Zeitverschwendung - einen einmal überschriebenen Sektor kann man nicht wiederherstellen.

----------

## firefly

 *frostschutz wrote:*   

> Das geht am schnellsten. Alles andere ist reine Zeitverschwendung - einen einmal überschriebenen Sektor kann man nicht wiederherstellen.

 

Das stimmt leider nicht. Für Laien, welche SW-Tools von Datenrettungsfirmen verwenden, mag das einmal überschreiben reichen, das die Daten nicht mehr wiederherstellbar sind.

Aber da bin ich mir auch nicht sicher.

Das Problem ist folgendes:

Das Positionieren der Schreib-/Leseköpfe in Festplatten funktioniert nicht zu 100%. Sprich wenn der Schreib-/Lesekopf mehrmals hintereinander auf die selbe Position gefahren wird, ist die Endposition der Schreib-/Lesekopf nicht jedesmal 100%ig an der selben stelle, es sind Abweichungen vorhanden. Diese Abweichungen sind für den Normalen betrieb der Festplatte unkritisch, denn die Sektoren sind groß genug, das diese Abweichung kompensiert werden kann.

Durch diese Abweichung der Positionierung der Schreib-/Leseköpfe können am Rand eines Sektoren noch spuren der ursprünglichen Ladung bestehen bleiben. Und diese spuren könne von Datenrettungsfirmen mit entsprechendem Equipment ausgelesen werden und somit die Daten zu einen gewissen Teil wieder rekonstruieren.

Um diese restspuren der ursprünglichen Ladung zu minimieren müssen die Sektor mehrmals überschrieben werden am besten mit Zufälligen Daten.

Noch "besser" wird es mit Flash-speichern wie USB-sticks und SSD. Controller von neue Flash-speicher verwenden einen Wear-leveling Algorithmus damit einzelne Physikalische Sektoren/Zellen nicht zu oft beschrieben werden, um die Lebensdauer des Speichers zu erhöhen. Dabei wird beim jedem schreiben eines Datums (einzahl von Daten) ein anderer Physikalischer Sektor verwendet.

----------

## frostschutz

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Das Positionieren der Schreib-/Leseköpfe in Festplatten funktioniert nicht zu 100%. Sprich wenn der Schreib-/Lesekopf mehrmals hintereinander auf die selbe Position gefahren wird, ist die Endposition der Schreib-/Lesekopf nicht jedesmal 100%ig an der selben stelle, es sind Abweichungen vorhanden. Diese Abweichungen sind für den Normalen betrieb der Festplatte unkritisch, denn die Sektoren sind groß genug, das diese Abweichung kompensiert werden kann.
> 
> Durch diese Abweichung der Positionierung der Schreib-/Leseköpfe können am Rand eines Sektoren noch spuren der ursprünglichen Ladung bestehen bleiben. Und diese spuren könne von Datenrettungsfirmen mit entsprechendem Equipment ausgelesen werden und somit die Daten zu einen gewissen Teil wieder rekonstruieren.

 

Diese Antwort kommt jedes Mal von irgendwem. Es ist eine von vielen Theorien, die sich leider hartnäckig in den Köpfen der Leute hält, obwohl es mit der Realität absolut nichts zu tun hat. Festplatten sind keine achtspurigen Autobahnen auf denen du Platz für Daten in zigfacher Ausführung hast. Im Gegenteil wird jeder nur irgend mögliche Trick ausgenutzt um eine so wahnsinnig hohe Datendichte zu realisieren. Es grenzt schon an ein Wunder, einmal geschriebene Daten überhaupt wieder korrekt auslesen zu können, dasselbe nach einmaligem Überschreiben immer noch hinbekommen zu wollen ist eine Utopie: Wenn das möglich wäre hättest du einfach mal so die Kapazität einer jeden Festplatte vervielfacht.

Es gibt keine Datenrettungsfirma die einen überschriebenen Sektor wieder herstellen kann. Es gibt auch sonst keine Labors die sowas können. Bisher hat noch niemand einen einmal überschriebenen Sektor erfolgreich wieder herstellen können. Theoretische Papers von vor 10+ Jahren haben behauptet, daß es theoretisch möglich sein könnte - damals nicht bewiesen, heute nicht bewiesen, heute nicht für Festplatten von damals (mit lächerlicher Datendichte) realisierbar, für Festplatten bei heutiger Datendichte schon gleich gar nicht. Es ist schlichtweg ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.

 *Quote:*   

> Noch "besser" wird es mit Flash-speichern wie USB-sticks und SSD. Controller von neue Flash-speicher verwenden einen Wear-leveling Algorithmus damit einzelne Physikalische Sektoren/Zellen nicht zu oft beschrieben werden, um die Lebensdauer des Speichers zu erhöhen.

 

Letztendlich bedeutet daß aber auch nur, daß durch eine wie auch immer geartete Lastverteilungstechnik der Sektor mit den Daten eben nicht überschrieben wird.

Wenn der Sektor erstmal überschrieben ist sind die Daten futsch. Ihn dann nochmal zu überschreiben ist reine Zeitverschwendung. Probleme hast du nur wenn du ihn kein einziges Mal überschreibst (etwa weil die Festplatte einen Defekt hat).

----------

## firefly

hmm stimmt früher wo die Datendichte recht gering und die Datenspur relativ breit war aufgrund der nicht 100%ig Positionierung der Schreib-/Leseköpfe. War es möglich an den Rändern des Sektors noch reste des ursprünglichen Datums zu finden.

Da heute, wie du schon sagtest, die Datendichte so groß ist und die Datenspuren dadurch sehr schmal und eng zusammenliegen, das dann ein wiederherstellen nicht mehr möglich ist.

Fazit: Wenn ein sektor überschrieben wurde, läßt sich das ursprüngliche Datum nicht mehr wiederherstellen. Aber kann man bei Flash-speichern  sich 100%ig sicher sein, das bei einmaligen überschreiben des gesamten Speicherbereiches alle Sektoren überschrieben wurden?

----------

## frostschutz

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Aber kann man bei Flash-speichern  sich 100%ig sicher sein, das bei einmaligen überschreiben des gesamten Speicherbereiches alle Sektoren überschrieben wurden?

 

Kommt darauf an, welche Technologie da nun tatsächlich zum Einsatz kommt. Theoretisch wäre es schon möglich, ein Medium so zu bauen, daß es Sektoren einfach nicht überschreibt, wenn dies nicht notwendig ist. Ich kenne allerdings keines bei dem so etwas gemacht wird. Die Problematik ganz allgemein ist, wenn du nach dem ersten Mal nicht sicher weißt, ob alle Sektoren überschrieben wurden, dann weißt du es nach dem 25. Mal auch nicht. Mit etwas Glück hat das Medium dann eine Funktion, um sich ordentlich komplett selbst zu löschen (ATA SECURITY ERASE UNIT odgl.).

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Ein ganz lesenswertes PDF zu diesem Thema.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## frostschutz

Danke, das kannte ich noch nicht. Auch hier gibts einen Abschnitt zum lesen überschriebener Daten, aber wenigstens steht dabei, daß es praktisch unmöglich ist. Mit dabei ein Bild auf dem man nichts sieht und eine Citation mit nem Paper von 1992...   :Very Happy:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *blu3bird wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> einfach von einer Live-CD booten und dann shred(aus sys-apps/coreutils) benutzen, z.b. 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

das mit dem "bisschen" kann ich nur bestätigen. außerdem ist das eine enorme belastung für die festplatte. hab schon von hardware defekten, bei einer schon älteren festplatte, nach so einer tortour gehört.

einmal mit urandom daten überschreiben wird wohl auch einen ähnlichen sicherheitstechnischen effekt haben

----------

## frostschutz

/dev/urandom ist auch ungeeignet weil viel zu langsam - es versucht mit großem Aufwand möglichst gute Zufallszahlen zu erzeugen, was wichtig ist wenn man gute Zufallszahlen braucht, aber eher nicht so wichtig wenns um das Überschreiben der Festplatte geht. Wenn es unbedingt Zufallszahlen sein müssen, sollte man zu einer weniger teuren Zufallszahlenquelle greifen. Am schnellsten gehts wie gesagt einfach nur mit Nullen, wieder herstellen kann man nichts.

Was die Belastung der Festplatte angeht: Eine Festplatte sektorweise von vorne bis hinten zu überschreiben ist eigentlich weniger belastend als normale Dateioperationen: bei Dateioperationen muss für jede Operation auch mindestens ein seek erfolgen, nämlich zu der Position wo das Dateisystem die Datei hinhaben will. Beim sektorweisen überschreiben von vorne bis hinten gibt es dagegen keinen einzigen Seek, es wird einfach fortlaufend durchgehend geschrieben. Bei sterbenden Festplatten macht man es daher genauso... man liest sektorweise mit dd aus (conv=noerror,sync oder intelligentere dd variante wie ddrescue) und nicht etwa übers Dateisystem, weil die vielen Seeks übers Dateisystem für die Festplatte viel belastender sind als das einfache fortlaufende Auslesen der Daten.

Der Festplatte sollte es nichts ausmachen, 25mal oder noch öfter überschrieben zu werden, das Problem hier lediglich die Zeit die das in Anspruch nimmt. Ich hab jedenfalls keine Lust, eine Festplatte mehrere Tage lang zigfach überschreiben zu lassen wenns genausogut auch innerhalb von wenigen Stunden erledigt ist. Schon ein einziger Durchgang dauert so lange, weil die Festplatten leider nur viel größer, aber nicht wirklich nennenswert schneller geworden sind. Da kann man froh sein wenn man überhaupt mal in den dreistelligen (also 100MB/s) Bereich kommt.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Du kannst auch DBAN (http://dban.sourceforge.net/)nutzen! Da kannst du zwischen mehreren Methoden wählen! Zudem ist es sehr sicher!

LG

----------

## hitachi

Hallo,

ich will den Post nicht entführen aber eine meiner Meinung nach zur Thematik gehörende Frage stellen. Muss man bei einem Raid5 die Festplatte auch überschreiben? Da sollten doch gar keine Daten lesbar sein, wenn man nur eine von vier Platten hat, oder?

Gruß

----------

## frostschutz

Du hast dann halt Daten-Stückchen. Ob diese nützlich sind oder nicht hängt von der genauen Verteilung (stripe size udgl.) ab. Daß du mit nur einer Festplatte den Datensatz nicht wieder herstellen kannst heißt ja nicht, daß in den Stückchen nicht trotzdem noch was interessantes drinsteht. Wenn du z.B. deine Mails auf deinem Raid speicherst, und dann eine Platte rausnimmst, wirst du auf der einen Platte dann vielleicht nicht die gesamte Mail, aber einen Satz daraus finden.

Ich würde die Festplatte auf jeden Fall einmal überschreiben. Das dauert nur wenige Stunden (je nach Festplatte) und ist sicher. Alles andere ist nicht sicher.

Chance an die Daten zu kommen:

- nach einmal Festplatte komplett sektorweise überschreiben: Null komma nullundnullzig. Geht nicht. Völlig unmöglich.

- bei einer verschlüsselten Festplatte: Wenn die Verschlüsselung was taugt, Null komma, aber nicht unmöglich.

- bei einer Platte aus einem RAID: Wenn man an großen Dateien interessiert ist die nur brauchbar sind wenn sie vollständig sind, nahe Null. Bei Kleinkram aber Glückssache (im Vergleich zum Rest: sehr gute Chancen).

----------

## musv

So, jetzt setz ich mich mal in die Nesseln:

Ich hatte vor vielleicht 3-4 Jahren eine 20GB-Platte, die zwar ganz ok beim Lesen war, aber eine absolut grottige Schreibgeschwindigkeit hatte. Die Smart-Werte haben auch den Grund dafür genannt. Also was macht man mit so einem Ding? Richtig - so schnell wie möglich verkaufen. 

Der potentielle Käufer war schon im Anmarsch, aber aufgrund der Schreibgeschwindigkeit war die Platte noch lange nicht fertig mit Nullen schreiben. 

Und jetzt schalten wir mal den linuxtypischen Paranoia-Modus aus folgenden Gründen aus:

Du benutzt Linux, auf ca. 90% aller Heimrechner in der Welt läuft Windows. Für die erscheint die Platte sowieso unformatiert, wenn die den Rechner mit Windows booten.

Hast du sicherheitsrelevante Daten von Unternehmen / Behörden drauf, weswegen du Schwierigkeiten (Klage, Knast, Jobverlust) kriegen könntest? Nein? Ist es dann wirklich wert, die Pornosammlung unwiederbringlich zu shreddern?

Allein wenn du schon die ersten paar kb überschreibst, ist es nur mit einigem Zeitaufwand möglich, die Partitionen wiederherzustellen. Ich hatte mal vor ca. 4 Jahren aus Versehen den Bootsektor einer mit NTFS partitionierten Platte überschrieben. Ich saß die ganze Nacht mit gpart dran, um die Partitionen wiederherzustellen. Und weil damals die Platte windowstypisch mit haufenweise logischen anstatt primären Partitionen vermüllt war, gestaltete sich dieser Vorgang noch etwas schwieriger. Das Dumme an Tools wie gpart ist nämlich, daß die auch alte Partitionsgrenzen finden, sofern diese Daten nicht überschrieben wurden. Also 20mal neu partitioniert und du weißt gar nicht mehr, welche Partition jetzt die aktuelle ist. 

Sofern keine sicherheitsrelevanten Aspekte vorliegen (siehe Punkt 2), würde ich mir nicht die Mühe machen, die ganze Festplatte zig mal zu überschreiben. Der MBR hat 512 byte, am Ende des MBR liegt die Partitionstabelle. Normalerweise sollte es reichen, den MBR zu löschen und/oder die Platte einfach mit NTFS/Fat zu formatieren.

----------

## frostschutz

Naja, ich weiß nicht so recht, was ich darauf nun antworten soll. Wenn eine Festplatte defekt ist (grottige Schreibgeschwindigkeit wegen irgendwelchen SMART-Werten) würde ich die guten Gewissens nicht mehr verkaufen können. Die würde ich so schnell wie möglich wegwerfen bzw. aufmachen und an die Wand hängen, da kann man sich schön drin spiegeln (aber trotzdem vorher bitte löschen). 

Wenn deine Festplatte voll mit Daten ist, du aber nicht (oder nur zur Hälfte) überschreibst, dann kann man mit banalen Mitteln Daten wieder von dieser Festplatte herstellen. Da es dazu mittlerweile auch benutzerfreundliche Windows-Programme gibt bekommt das auch der Windows-DAU hin. Die machen das sogar sehr oft da sie ihre Speicherkarten mit Fotos aus versehen in der Kamera formatieren und dergleichen Scherze mehr. Die Zeitungen und sonstige Medien sind zudem voll mit Fällen, in denen eben dieser Fehler begangen wurde: nicht überschriebene Festplatten auf Ebay und dann konnten irgendwelche Behördendaten davon wieder hergestellt werden.

Meistens ist es allerdings andersrum; ich bin derjenige der die gebrauchte Festplatte bekommt (ich habe noch nie etwas auf Ebay oder sonst verkauft), von der mir der Besitzer natürlich sagt daß er sie gelöscht hat, aber wenn man dann ein banales Programm wie anyfs odgl. darauf ansetzt kommen sehr interessante Daten zum Vorschein (Homebanking und private Fotos waren drauf - nix besonderes aber auch nix was ich in fremde Hände geben würde), da will ich dann nicht wissen was man da mit etwas mehr Aufwand noch alles finden könnte.

Ich persönlich traue keinem System, das ich selbst knacken kann.

Mit Paranoia hat das wenig zu tun: Es gibt User, die sich viel besser auskennen als ich.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *frostschutz wrote:*   

> Da es dazu mittlerweile auch benutzerfreundliche Windows-Programme gibt bekommt das auch der Windows-DAU hin. Die machen das sogar sehr oft da sie ihre Speicherkarten mit Fotos aus versehen in der Kamera formatieren und dergleichen Scherze mehr. Die Zeitungen und sonstige Medien sind zudem voll mit Fällen, in denen eben dieser Fehler begangen wurde: nicht überschriebene Festplatten auf Ebay und dann konnten irgendwelche Behördendaten davon wieder hergestellt werden.

 

Du vergisst dabei eines. Das sind Daten, welche einfach nur mittels eines Quickformates gelöscht wurden. Allerdings hat Quickformat  mit einer Formatierung etwa soviel gemeinsam wie ein Pferdeapfel mit einem Gravensteiner.  Denn die Schnellformatierung geht lediglich hin und überschreibt dir die Einträge in der "file allocation table". Daher ist es da auch viel einfacher die Daten wieder herzustellen.

 *frostschutz wrote:*   

> Wenn deine Festplatte voll mit Daten ist, du aber nicht (oder nur zur Hälfte) überschreibst, dann kann man mit banalen Mitteln Daten wieder von dieser Festplatte herstellen.

 

Wenn die Platte nur halb überschrieben wird, kann man zumindest die andere hälfte dumpen und an Daten kommen. Aber an alles kommst du nicht ran.

 *frostschutz wrote:*   

> [...]von der mir der Besitzer natürlich sagt daß er sie gelöscht hat, aber wenn man dann ein banales Programm wie anyfs odgl. darauf ansetzt kommen sehr interessante Daten zum Vorschein (Homebanking und private Fotos waren drauf - nix besonderes aber auch nix was ich in fremde Hände geben würde), da will ich dann nicht wissen was man da mit etwas mehr Aufwand noch alles finden könnte.

 

Wie gesagt... Viele Menschen wissen nicht, dass wenn man die Option "Schnellformatieren" unter Windows anwählt einfach nur die Einträge in der FAT gelöscht werden, die Daten jedoch auf dem System bleiben. Diese sagen sich dann... "Warum soll ich ne Stunde warten, wenn ich mit der Schnellformatierung in 90 Sekunden das selbe erreiche?".

Fazit:

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/{h,s}d{a,b,c,...,n}
```

mal schnell über die HD laufen gelassen und man kann Sie ruhigen gewissens weitergeben.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Erdie

Es gibt auf der ccc seite irgendwo noch ein Chaosradio Express zu dem Thema mit einem Experten. Da wurde auch gesagt, dass der Trick mit dem Überschreiben bei modernen Platten nicht mehr funktioniert

----------

## hitachi

@Erdie: Hast Du dazu eine Quelle?

----------

## Daimos

Ich denke, dass das alles eine Frage von Zweckmäßigkeit ist. 

Für ne Platte bei eBay ist denke ich wipe ausreichend - und zwar mehr als das. Auch mit Nullen per dd überschreiben halte ich für mehr als ausreichend. Sicher werden die Jungs bei Ontrack oder wie die alle heissen da noch was finden, aber auch nur, wenn die alle Register ziehen - und das wird dann echt ne Kostenfrage.

Ne Formatierung wär mir zu wenig - einmal überschreiben wär schon nett. Zufallszahlen halte ich für sinnvoller als Nullen, wenngleich das nur rechnerisch Wert hat. Um mit Restmagnetisierung und Dergleichen zu handeln, ist eine banal bei $auktionshaus gekaufte Platte sicher nicht das Ziel (Neuen pr0n findet man auf einfachere Wege).

----------

## frostschutz

 *Daimos wrote:*   

> Sicher werden die Jungs bei Ontrack oder wie die alle heissen da noch was finden, aber auch nur, wenn die alle Register ziehen - und das wird dann echt ne Kostenfrage.

 

Wenn du die Festplatte einmal überschrieben hast, werden die Jungs genau gar nichts mehr finden, ausser den Nullen natürlich.

----------

## Knieper

Insider im Sicherheitsgeschäft gehen von 15 verschiedenen wiederherstellbaren Überschreibungen aus. Man munkelt, dass Geheimdienste noch ein paar mehr schaffen, daher werden Festplatten mit hochsensiblen Daten physisch komplett zerstört. Dass Ottonormaldatenauslesewiederherstelldienste weniger schaffen, ist klar - die scheitern auch schon, wenn ihre Auslesesoftware nicht weiter weiss.

----------

## frostschutz

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Insider im Sicherheitsgeschäft gehen von 15 verschiedenen wiederherstellbaren Überschreibungen aus. Man munkelt, dass Geheimdienste noch ein paar mehr schaffen, daher werden Festplatten mit hochsensiblen Daten physisch komplett zerstört. Dass Ottonormaldatenauslesewiederherstelldienste weniger schaffen, ist klar - die scheitern auch schon, wenn ihre Auslesesoftware nicht weiter weiss.

 

Also ich kann dir versichern, dass auch "Ottonormaldatenauslesewiederherstellungsdienste" deutlich mehr tun können, als da nur eine Software drauf loszulassen. Die haben Labors mit Reinraum und das nicht zum Spass - und sie können mit einer Erfolgschance deutlich über 0 Daten von Festplatten wieder herstellen, die z.B. Opfer von Naturkatastrophen geworden sind oder (im Fall von Laptops) die einfach so runtergefallen sind und den Geist aufgegeben haben. Nur sind Daten von diesen Festplatten eben auch nie gelöscht also überschrieben worden. Sobald du einmal überschreibst ist es vorbei, da gibts keine Insider oder Geheimlabors die daran noch irgendwas drehen können. Es ist schlichtweg unmöglich. Siehe auch die vorherigen Postings in diesem Thread.

Du musst dir auch mal überlegen, was das für eine Behauptung ist. 15 Überschreibungen... damit hast du aus einer 1TB Festplatte gerade mal so eine 15TB-Festplatte gemacht. Ein Unsinn.

----------

## Anarcho

 *frostschutz wrote:*   

> Sobald du einmal überschreibst ist es vorbei, da gibts keine Insider oder Geheimlabors die daran noch irgendwas drehen können. Es ist schlichtweg unmöglich.

 

QUATSCH!

Ich bin mir sicher das die CIA auf jeder überschriebenen Platte noch mindestens 15 geheime Informationen über Nuklear-, Bio- und/oder Chemiewaffenproduktionen im Nahen Osten finden kann!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## hitachi

Informationen über den Bau von Atombomben findet man ja auch schon in GB im Zug  :Wink: 

Geht jetzt zur körperlichen Zerstörung und hat nichts mit dem überschreiben der Festplatte zu tun: http://science.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/05/07/1834224&from=rss  und  http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9083478

----------

## frostschutz

Für Zerstörung gibt es spezielle Magnetschränke / Kammern... kannst Festplatten reinlegen die dann innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden / Minuten (nachweislich) geplättet werden. Das kommt dann der direkten Löschung gleich, so ein kleiner Lesekopfmagnet braucht halt deutlich länger um die gesamte Festplattenoberfläche abzufahren als so ein riesiges Elektromagnetteil. Letztere Methode hat halt den unschlagbaren Vorteil, sicher zu sein ohne die Festplatten dabei zu zerstören.

Methoden bei denen die Daten nicht gelöscht sondern die Festplatte mechanisch zerstört wird sind im Vergleich dazu nicht sicher. Wenn du eine Festplatte in zwei Teile schneidest stört das die Daten auf den beiden Teilen herzlich wenig. Da muss man schon sehr rabiat zerstören damit da wirklich nichts mehr wieder herzustellen geht, und das ist sehr aufwendig. Es wäre auf jeden Fall sicherer die Daten trotzdem vorher zu löschen.

Ähnliche Probleme hat man auch bei read-only Medien wie CD/DVD. Ein einfacher Kratzer reicht nicht, um die Daten wirklich zu zerstören. Man muss die gesamte Datenoberfläche unbrauchbar machen, etwa durch verbiegen oder 1 Sekunde in der Mikrowelle (das gibt aber womöglich giftige Ausdünstungen). DVD-Rs bestehen zudem aus zwei Plastikscheiben (Datenschicht in der Mitte wie bei einem Sandwich), die Scheiben kann man trennen und so die gesamte Datenschicht zerstören.

----------

## artbody

Also für einen "Normalen Verkauf" reicht, wie schon von einigen Vorrednern beschrieben, bei heutigen Platten sicher einmal random überschreiben.  :Wink: 

die eventuelle Möglichkeit weitere bereits überschriebene Daten von einer Platte wiederherzustellen überschreiten sicherlich jedermanns Geldbeutel.

selbst Verfahren wie die Platte mit einem Rasterelektronenmikroskop einzuscannen + Analyse +++ ergeben erst mal soviel Daten, daß man damit ne halbe UNI jahrelang beschäftigen könte

 :Laughing: 

Erinnert mich irgendwie an eine Spaßgeschichte, genauer gesagt einen dicken Bären, welchen wir 

(ca 8 Leutz u.a. ein Elektronikstudent)

mal einem M$98 USER aufgebunden haben (mit Erfolg)

Die ging folgendermaßen:

Physikalische Grundlage Die Daten werden ja als magnetisierte Felder auf eine magnetisierbare Scheibe geschrieben. Die Scheiben rotiert sehr schnell und der Schreiblesekopf schwebt in sehr geringem Abstand über den Platten.... (kennen ja die meisten..

So jetzt kommts:

An den magnetisierten Bitgrenzen treten geringfügige Kräfte auf den Schreiblesekopf auf, welcher dadurch minimalst in Schwingung versetzt wird. Diese können im Normalfall Nicht zur Beschädigung der Festplatte führen.

Einzige Ausnahme ist den Schreiblesekopf  in Eigenresonanz zu versetzen. Das würde zum Aufsetzen des Schreiblesekopfes auf die Platte führen und schon ist die dünne magnetisierbare Schicht zerstört und die Festplatte im Eimer. Ganz zu schweigen von den bei solchem Aufkratzen entstehenden mikroskopischen Staubpartikeln, ...Naja neueste Forschungen habe ergeben, daß so ca 1,8 % der Hardwaredefekte an Festplatten entstehen.

Nachdem nun Hacker einen Algorithmus zum Errechnen der Eigenresonanz geschrieben haben, konnte ein Festplattenzestörungsprogramm in einen neuartigen Virus eingebaut werden.....

-- Aber wir haben da ein Programm das genau nach solchen Resonanzstrukturen in deinen Daten sucht und du somit keine Angst mehr haben musst ....

das Programm wurde dann in VB mit netter optik an den verkauft | Funktion : wait MB in sec ; 0.0random % ihrer Daten wurden als kritisch eingestuft Werte unter 0.1% konnen sie als unkritisch bewerten und die Daten wurden auf die Festplatte geschrieben. 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Knieper

 *frostschutz wrote:*   

> Also ich kann dir versichern, dass auch "Ottonormaldatenauslesewiederherstellungsdienste" deutlich mehr tun können, als da nur eine Software drauf loszulassen.

 

Schau Dir mal an, wie die arbeiten. Die billigsten lassen nur ihre Software drauf los, die besseren tauschen defekte Standardteile aus und versuchen es auszulesen, die guten tauschen ein paar mehr Teile und putzen ein wenig rum.

 *Quote:*   

> Opfer von Naturkatastrophen geworden sind

 

Oh ja - die mysterioesen "verbrannten Festplatten". Das Innenleben sieht meistens besser aus und mehr als putzen und austauschen passiert auch dort nicht.

 *Quote:*   

> Du musst dir auch mal überlegen, was das für eine Behauptung ist. 15 Überschreibungen... damit hast du aus einer 1TB Festplatte gerade mal so eine 15TB-Festplatte gemacht. Ein Unsinn.

 

Wenn Du es schaffst, die Apparatur in eine kleine Kiste zu packen, dann ja - nur leider ist dazu etwas mehr Technik notwendig, als ein einfacher grober Lesekopf. Vielleicht solltest Du Deine beschraenkte Sichtweise, dass dort nur Einsen und Nullen gekippt werden, aendern, die Schreibzone fuer ein Bit ist riesig, wenn man nicht unbedingt mit einem monströsen 08/15-Konsumentenlesekopf drueber saust, und mehrere Schreibvorgaenge werden durchaus erkennbar (hier muss man nicht einmal an optische Varianten, wie das bekannte Auslesen von Speichern per Laser denken). Ich will jetzt nicht die Securitypopulisten a la Schneier oder Zimmermann hervorkramen, die weit mehr unterscheidbare Schreibvorgaenge annehmen, aber wie sagt Prof. Pfitzmann immer: Die einzige Moeglichkeit die Daten einer Festplatte zu loeschen ist das Saeurebad.

Die Annahme, dass zB. milliardenschwere Geheimdienste nicht mehr als ueber Standardteile verfuegen, obwohl schon Forschungslabore dazu in der Lage sind, findest Du nicht etwas sehr naiv?

----------

## artbody

 *frostschutz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Methoden bei denen die Daten nicht gelöscht sondern die Festplatte mechanisch zerstört wird sind im Vergleich dazu nicht sicher. ..

 

Mechanisch sichere Methoden

Ausbauen der Scheiben.

a) Schmiedefeuer oder fetter Gasbrenner » Scheiben bis zum Glühen bringen und dann mit dem Hammer auf einem Ambos etwas draufrumklopfen -   :Wink: 

b) Schwingschleifer oder FLEX

----------

## musv

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Ich bin mir sicher das die CIA auf jeder überschriebenen Platte noch mindestens 15 geheime Informationen über Nuklear-, Bio- und/oder Chemiewaffenproduktionen im Nahen Osten finden kann!  

 

Das würde ich als "Quatsch" einstufen. Als die Amis respektive Bush + die Erdölindustrie 2002 unbedingt den Irak-Krieg wollten und der UNO fleißig hübsche Geschichten auftischten, kam was am Ende dabei raus? Richtig. Nichts. Alles nur fadenscheinige Behauptungen. 

Putin hatte bei der Gelegenheit mal so nebenbei bemerkt: "Also ich hätte im Irak Massenvernichtungswaffen gefunden...". 

Die Amis stellen sich in dieser Hinsicht viel zu blöd an, um sowas richtig zu machen.

PS: Ich glaub, die Diskussion driftet wieder mal ab. Aber das mußte bei der Frage auch passieren, wenn sie an paranoide Linux-Nutzer gerichtet wird.

----------

## frostschutz

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Wenn Du es schaffst, die Apparatur in eine kleine Kiste zu packen, dann ja

 

Die Größe der Apparatur ist nicht relevant. Wobei du Technik nicht unterschätzen solltest, nur weil sie klein ist - meistens sind gerade die kleinen Teile den großen haushoch überlegen. Neben der CPU ist die Festplatte das Teil im Rechner, wo am meisten High-Tech drinsteckt. Die Leseeinheit einer Festplatte ist an Präzision und Auflösung schwer zu schlagen, anders wäre es ja auch nicht möglich, Millionen (Milliarden?) Bits pro Sekunde davon zu lesen / schreiben und gigabyteweise Daten auf so kleinem Raum unterzubringen.

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Die Annahme, dass zB. milliardenschwere Geheimdienste nicht mehr als ueber Standardteile verfuegen, obwohl schon Forschungslabore dazu in der Lage sind, findest Du nicht etwas sehr naiv?

 

Sorry, aber das einzige, was du hier bringst, sind Verschwörungstheorien und Geheimdienst-Knowhow aus James Bond Filmen. Realität sieht anders aus.

Wenn es möglich wäre, einen selbst nur einmal mit Nullen überschriebenen Sektor wieder herzustellen, dann müsste es dazu in den letzten ~15 Jahren doch wenigstens einen einzigen glaubhaften Nachweis dafür gegeben haben. Eben den gibt es aber nicht. Laut deiner Vorstellung muss es also wohl so sein, daß das Lesegerät für 15mal überschriebene Festplatten seit einem Vierteljahrhundert in irgendeinem geheimen CIA-Keller vor sich hin staubt.  :Laughing: 

----------

## Knieper

 *frostschutz wrote:*   

> Die Leseeinheit einer Festplatte ist an Präzision und Auflösung schwer zu schlagen

 

... wenn man Konsumentenelektronik herstellen moechte und nicht im Labor arbeitet. Muesste der Satz weitergehen.

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn es möglich wäre, einen selbst nur einmal mit Nullen überschriebenen Sektor wieder herzustellen, dann müsste es dazu in den letzten ~15 Jahren doch wenigstens einen einzigen glaubhaften Nachweis dafür gegeben haben.

 

Das ging auch schon vor 15 Jahren, wenn man Gutmans Arbeiten betrachtet. Wieso sollte die Technik stehenbleiben? Es waere naiv zu glauben, dass die Konsumententechnik irgendwann die Auslesetechnik von Geheimdiensten so weit ueberholt haette, dass es eine Unmoeglichkeit darstellt. Wieso sollte die NSA sonst dreimaliges Ueberschreiben von Festplatten empfehlen, wenn schon einmal reichen wuerde? Ich persoenlich denke, es geht noch weit mehr, als 3x - vlt. keine 20-30x wie Sicherheitsexperten empfehlen.

Einen "selbst nur einmal mit Nullen überschriebenen Sektor" wiederherzustellen ist uebrigens kein grosses Problem im Labor. Duerfte einem auch ziemlich schnell klar werden, wenn man einmal die Auslesekurven dazu gesehen hat. Zufallsdaten sind da schon lustiger.

----------

## mc-max

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *frostschutz wrote:*   Sobald du einmal überschreibst ist es vorbei, da gibts keine Insider oder Geheimlabors die daran noch irgendwas drehen können. Es ist schlichtweg unmöglich. 
> 
> QUATSCH!
> 
> 

 

da gebe ich Anarcho recht. In dem PDF, den stigmata hier verlinkt hat, wird verdeutlicht, dass die zuvor gespeicherte und überschriebene Information immer noch zwischen den Tracks ausgelesen werden könnte. Ob es wirklich gemacht werden kann oder nicht, sei dahin gestellt, doch ein einfaches überschreiben der Daten reicht bei weitem nicht aus.

Bild

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Das ging auch schon vor 15 Jahren, wenn man Gutmans Arbeiten betrachtet.

 

Guttman's Idee ist nur Theoretischer Natur und konnte mit vernünftigem Aufwand in der Praxis bisher nie erwiesen werden. Hier übrigens noch ein weiterer Interessanter Artikel vom National Bureau of Economic Research welcher sich mit der Frage auseinander setzt: "Can Intelligence Agencies Read Overwritten Data?"

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## frostschutz

 *mc-max wrote:*   

> In dem PDF, den stigmata hier verlinkt hat, wird verdeutlicht, dass die zuvor gespeicherte und überschriebene Information immer noch zwischen den Tracks ausgelesen werden könnte.

 

Wenn du das PDF gelesen hättest (und diesen Thread), wäre dir aufgefallen, daß im PDF drinsteht, daß es nicht geht. Selbst unter der Annahme daß diese Theorie überhaupt in die Praxis umsetzbar ist, schreiben sie: "such an effort could only be afforded for a small amount of the most important data for national security" (S. 20). Die Theorie daß es möglich ist stammt von einem Paper aus 1992 (so im PDF im gleichen Abschnitt zitiert) und der Nachweis bis heute fehlt (Wiederherstellen klappt selbst für kleinste Datenmengen nicht, i.e. nur ein überschriebener Sektor). Einzelne Bits bringen dir auch überhaupt nichts, interessant wird es erst, wenn du überschriebene Bits in nennenswerter Anzahl (tausende) in Folge zu 100% wieder lesen kannst. Vorher hast du keine verwertbaren Daten.

Nur einen überschriebenen Sektor wieder herstellen zu können wäre schon eine Sensation, auch wenns nur auf einer 10+ Jahre alten Festplatte gemacht wird.

----------

## artbody

ja wie schon oben gesagt

ein überschriebenes Bit auszulesen mag ja theoretisch noch machbar sein,

Aber xxxTerabyte pro platte + ne unterschiedlich breite 0,1,2..16.. von Bits parallel ohne Spurangaben (Alter)... dann zu einem Datensatz zu machen ... reicht die Kapazität einer ganze Universität nicht aus  :Laughing: 

einmaliges löschen reicht also

----------

## Erdie

 *hitachi wrote:*   

> @Erdie: Hast Du dazu eine Quelle?

 

http://chaosradio.ccc.de/cre032.html

----------

## Niethi

Ich verwende in solchen Fällen für gewöhnlich bcwipe (in portage zu finden  :Wink:  )

bcwipe unterstützt zum einen den Standard Überschreibvorgang "US DoD 5220.22-M"

Aber auch der "Peter Gutmann's 35 pass scheme" kann benutzt werden. Der dauert dann 5 mal länger, aber sollte auch für den privaten Bereich mehr als ausreichen sein.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## frostschutz

 *Niethi wrote:*   

> bcwipe unterstützt zum einen den Standard Überschreibvorgang "US DoD 5220.22-M"
> 
> Aber auch der "Peter Gutmann's 35 pass scheme" kann benutzt werden. Der dauert dann 5 mal länger, aber sollte auch für den privaten Bereich mehr als ausreichen sein.

 

Kannst du gerne so machen, ist aber reine Zeitverschwendung (US DoD dauert ewig, von Gutmann wollen wir gar nicht erst reden). Ein Pass reicht und dauert auch so schon lange genug...

Ein weiterer Kritikpunkt an bcwipe wie an shred auch ist, daß diese Programme auch einzelne Dateien löschen können wollen. Das ist aber nicht mehr als eine Scheinsicherheit; auf Dateisystemebene kann man nie genau sagen wann eine einzelne Datei definitiv gelöscht ist, da bei normaler Benutzung allein schon zig Kopien der Datei auf dem Dateisystem entstehen können (jeder Speichervorgang erzeugt eine neue). Hinzu kommt daß bei manchen modernen Dateisystemen das direkte Überschreiben gar nicht mehr möglich ist (was wenigstens shred in seiner Manpage auch ehrlich zugibt). Deutlich bessere Chancen, die Datei und sämtliche aus Versehen entstandenen Kopien davon loszuwerden hat man, wenn man zusätzlich auch noch den ganzen freien Speicher der Festplatte einmal überschreibt, nur dauert es dann womöglich wieder mehrere Stunden um eine einzige Datei zu killen - je nachdem wie viele Gigabyte freien Speicher man auf der Festplatte so hat - und es ist wegen Dateisystemoverhead, Root-Reserven udgl. auch nicht sicher, ob dadurch bei jedem Dateisystem wirklich alle unbenutzten Bereiche überschrieben werden.

Allgemein kann man sagen, daß shred und bcwipe nicht wirklich einen Zweck erfüllen (und beim Löschen von Dateien höchstens eine Scheinsicherheit bieten). Du kannst ihre Funktionalität mit diesen beiden Befehlen ersetzen:

```
# Festplatten-Wipe:

dd bs=1M if=/dev/zero of=/dev/festplatte

# Freier Speicher / einzelne Datei-Wipe (nicht 100% sicher machbar):

dd bs=1M if=/dev/zero of=datei; sync; rm datei
```

----------

## Daimos

Ich weiß ja nicht, ob ich da was aus dem Bereich der Mythen und Sagen aufgefangen habe, aber ist es nicht so, dass 

1. die Informationen auf ner Platte magnetisch aufgezeichnet werden

2. sich beim Überschreiben der magnetische Zustand ändert

3. beim Ändern der magnetischen Parameter eine gewisse "Restmagnetisierung" zurückbleibt, die

4. einen Rückschluss auf den Zustand vor dem Schreibzugriff zulässt?

Worauf ich hinauswill (Spekulation - ich lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren!), ist dass es (vereinfacht ausgedrückt) magnetisch auf einer "frisch geschriebenen" Null, wo vorher eine Eins war anders aussieht als auf einer "frischen" Null, auf der auch schon vorher eine Null stand.

Im Physikunterricht haben wir ja auch schon vor 20 Jahren Schraubendreher "magnetisiert" indem wir ein paar mal mit einem Permanentmagnet dran vorbeigegangen sind (ich mach das heut noch, wenn ich meinen magnetischen Schraubendreher verlegt habe und im Rechner schrauben will). 

Wie gesagt, irgendsowas habe ich im hinterkopf rumspuken - um ne platte bei $auktionshaus zu verticken reicht mir wipe, um nachts ruhig schlafen zu können   :Cool: 

----------

## Niethi

Ja ,bcwipe kann mit dem entsprechenden scheme schon eine ganze weile dauern ...

Nur mit Nullen zu überschreiben ist mir etwas zu unsicher, da wie im letzten Post erwähnt die Magnetisierung vom letzten Bit aufgrund von Hysterese (so heißt das Phänomen in der Physik  :Wink:  ) abhängt.

Wenn dann sollten Zufallszahlen geschriben werden - was jedoch sehr langsam ist ... 

Hier noch ein Artikel zu dem Thema, der jedoch von 1996 ist:

http://www.cs.auckland.ac.nz/~pgut001/pubs/secure_del.html

Das sichere Löschen einzelne Dateien ist wie du sagst sehr schwierig (IMHO unmöglich), zumal auch noch die hardwareseitige Fehlerkorrektur der Festplatte einem einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen kann:

Ist evtl ein Sektor kaputt, benutzt die HDD einen Ausweichsektor. Wenn gerade hier die Datei einmal drin lag wird man sie nicht mehr so schnell komplett löschen können ...

Ich nutzte heutzutage HDD-Verschlüsseltung für alle Daten.

Bei der momentanen Rechenleistung der CPUs bremst da kaum was und bei der Entsorgung muss man sich nicht so viele Gedanken machen  :Razz: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Daimos wrote:*   

> Ich weiß ja nicht, ob ich da was aus dem Bereich der Mythen und Sagen aufgefangen habe, aber ist es nicht so, dass 
> 
> 1. die Informationen auf ner Platte magnetisch aufgezeichnet werden
> 
> 2. sich beim Überschreiben der magnetische Zustand ändert
> ...

 

Das ist wie schon mehrfach Erwähnt von Gutmanns Theorie. Und wie ich auch schon erwähnt habe konnte diese Theorie bisher praktisch nicht bewiesen werden (mit vernüftigen Aufwand wohl gemerkt!).  Siehe diesbezüglich auch nochmals folgenden Artikel.

Das soll nicht heissen, dass es es nicht möglich ist, aber zum einen wären die Kosten für die benötigten Apparate immens. Und ob man damit Megabyte Weise Daten wiederherstellen kann ist ebenfalls nicht geklärt.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## frostschutz

Es gibt von Herrn Gutmann auch ein Zitat (allerdings in der Wikipedia, hoffe die haben eine verläßliche Quelle), in dem er die Reaktion auf sein Paper folgendermaßen beschreibt:

 *Gutmann wrote:*   

> some people have treated the 35-pass overwrite technique described in it more as a kind of voodoo incantation to banish evil spirits ... they advocate applying the voodoo to PRML and EPRML drives even though it will have no more effect than a simple scrubbing with random data

 

Quelle: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gutmann_method#Criticism

Die gesamte Festplatte mit Zufallszahlen zu überschreiben muss gar nicht länger dauern als mit Nullen. Es ist nur so, daß die Standard-Quelle für Zufallszahlen in Linux (/dev/urandom) sehr langsam ist, da sie eben versucht, möglichst gute Zufallszahlen zu erzeugen, für Programme die wirklich gute Zufallszahlen brauchen. Ich behaupte einfach mal, daß man zum Überschreiben einer Festplatte auch mit weniger guten Zufallszahlen auskommen kann. Man bräuchte also praktisch einen schnellen Pseudo-Zufallsgenerator der sich immer nur ein bisschen Salz von /dev/urandom holt und den Rest halt selber erzeugt. Vielleicht machen shred/bcwipe das ja sogar einigermassen schnell, keine Ahnung ob bzw. wie die Zufallszahlen erzeugen.

Nullen sind aber wie gesagt auch schon völlig ausreichend. Was du mit deinem Schraubendreher machst hat relativ wenig damit zu tun wie Magnetismus auf unvorstellbar kleiner Fläche (wie groß ist so ein Bit denn heutzutage?) funktioniert. Wenn Gutmanns Theorie in die Praxis umsetzbar wäre hätte man das schon längst gemacht. Das Interesse, überschriebene Daten wieder herstellen zu können, ist ja nicht erst seit 10 Jahren vorhanden, mit dem Thema haben sich schon zig Forscher und Firmen befasst - ohne Erfolg.

----------

## artbody

Wenn ich diese diversen Veröffentlichungen zum Thema genau anschaue, so dürfte ein recovery von bereits überschriebenen Datensätzen so gut wie unmöglich sein.

Theorie:

wenn es also tatsächlich gelingen sollte die Restbits älterer Daten auszulesen, so haben diese einzelnen Bits keine Zeitzuordnung.

d.h. jedes darauffolgende Bit könnte muss aber nicht, wenn überhaupt.

so könnte die erste ausgelesene Spur (Hauptdatenspur) sicher einfach wiederhergestellt werden.

Die Randbereichsungenauigkeit von eventuell auslesbaren anderen Bits resultieren jedoch aus nicht nachvollziebaren mechanischer Laufwerksungenauigkeiten.

darunter seien kurz die Toleranzen in der Ansteuerung des Schreiblesekopfes sowie Rotationsschwankungen in xyz Achse genannt. + diverser Schwingungsüberlagerungen von außen welche auf die Festplatte eventuell eingewirkt haben könnten (Schlagbohrmaschine des Untermieters.......)

```

1.spur 01001011 00010111

Randbereich einfach lesbar

2. 1010 --01 01001010 

3. 00 --0001 --011--1-

4. ------- ---  00101110 

5. 1 --11010 0-10111- 

...

Randbereich eventuell

n. 11110101 ---1-10

n+1. - 100 -010 10-1010-

n+2. 1001 --01 1-10-101

...

```

wobei in obigem Beispiel nur die erste Spur als gegeben angesehen werden darf

alle weiteren einzelnen Bits sind bereits in dieser Zuordnung reiner Zufall

Nun die Frage an die Mathegenies 

sowas wie oben für eine Datei mit 10 MB « wieviele Möglichkeiten gibt es da wohl

ist es ein Bild, ein pdf, oder was verschlüsseltes mit Staatsfeindlicher Aktivität

Also wenn ich 4 oder 5 Dateien random miteinander vermische und ein paar bits immer random rauswerfe, und hier einer sagt er kann das wieder herstellen , mach ich mir sogar die Mühe diese Datei zu erstellen  :Laughing: 

----------

## schachti

Wenn man von Anfang an die komplette Festplatte verschlüsselt, muss man sich später um sicheres Löschen keine Gedanken machen. Wer Angst hat, dass AES in 2 Jahren geknackt werden könnte, überschreibt die Platte vor dem Verkauf noch einmal mit Zufallsbits, fertig.

Die Rekonstruktion von Daten auch nach mehrmaligem Überschreiben mag theoretisch möglich sein, wenn man hinreichend viele Vorraussetzungen macht - in der Praxis sehe ich da aber keine Gefahr, denn für Privatpersonen ist das definitiv mit aktuellen Mitteln unmöglich. Selbst Strafverfolgungsbehörden dürften nicht über das nötige Know-How und die nötige Technik verfügen - wenn überhaupt jemand das kann, dann weltweit vielleicht eine Handvoll Geheimdienste (und auch das ist - wie man in diesem Thread sieht - umstritten).

Wer paranoid ist und dadurch besser schlafen kann, soll seine Platte vor dem Verkauf ruhig 35 Mal mit ständig wechselnden Bitmustern überschreiben - es bringt in meinen Augen so viel, wie es schadet: so gut wie gar nichts.

----------

## Knieper

 *artbody wrote:*   

> so haben diese einzelnen Bits keine Zeitzuordnung

 

Darum geht es hier nicht. Die Platte wird komplett ueberschrieben, man will also nur die Daten vor den aktuellen. Ueberlappendes/partielles Ueberschreiben oder die Rekonstruktion der Datenzusammengehoerigkeit sind wieder ganz andere Probleme.

----------

## Anarcho

Wer so paranoid ist das er 35mal überschreiben will der sollte die Festplatte garnicht verkaufen sondern direkt einschmelzen, zermalen und in alle Winde verstreuen...

Meine Festplatten sind per AES256 veschlüsselt. Sollte ich diese mal verkaufen wollen wäre ein Nullen der grösste Aufwand den ich treiben würde (wenn überhaupt).

----------

## frostschutz

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Wenn man von Anfang an die komplette Festplatte verschlüsselt, muss man sich später um sicheres Löschen keine Gedanken machen. Wer Angst hat, dass AES in 2 Jahren geknackt werden könnte, überschreibt die Platte vor dem Verkauf noch einmal mit Zufallsbits, fertig.

 

Hauptunterschied zwischen Verschlüsselung und einmaligem Überschreiben:

Es ist in der Praxis möglich, in endlicher (wenngleich sehr langer) Zeit die Verschlüsselung zu knacken und somit wieder an die Daten zu kommen. Mit anderen Worten, die Daten sind zwar verschlüsselt, aber dennoch intakt. Wiederherstellung daher nicht vollkommen unmöglich (und in der Vergangenheit wurden auch schon mehrfach sicher geglaubte Cipher unter bestimmten Bedingungen gebrochen). Nach einmaligem Überschreiben dagegen sind die Daten futsch, finito, nix geht mehr, da hilft auch 1000 Jahre lang herumrechnen und ausprobieren nichts mehr. Einfach weil die Daten durchs überschreiben restlos zerstört, und nicht etwa nur nach einem bestimmten System umcodiert werden.

Wem es egal ist, ob jemand es schafft, die Daten seiner Festplatte nach zig Jahren auslesen zu können, der kann einfach den Schlüssel vernichten und gut.

Wem das nicht egal ist der überschreibt die Festplatte halt trotzdem einmal.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Die Platte wird komplett ueberschrieben, man will also nur die Daten vor den aktuellen.

 

Du weisst zwar, was die aktuellen Daten sind (das was die Festplatte aktuell liest), aber du weisst nicht, was die Daten davor sind. Selbst unter der Annahme daß Spuren alter Daten zu finden sind, wird typischerweiser ein Festplattensektor mehr als nur ein oder zweimal im Leben der Festplatte beschrieben. Das ist insbesondere unter Windows der Fall, wo dank Defragmentierung Daten selbst dann herumgeschaufelt werden wenn sich an den Dateien gar nichts ändert. Und da kann man nun überhaupt nicht mehr sagen, was da nun wann wie gewesen sein soll. Und ich denke das war die Mischung auf die Artbody in seiner Theorie hinauswollte. Was allerdings nix dran ändert daß es sowieso nicht geht, da es sowas wie auslesbare Restbits der letzten 5 Inkarnationen eines Sektors schlicht und ergreifend nicht gibt.  :Wink: 

Meine Festplatte ist auch verschlüsselt, dennoch würde ich bei einem Verkauf Nullen und eine leere Windows-Partition darauf anlegen. Ich gebe meine Daten nicht raus, auch nicht verschlüsselt. 

Manche Leute möchten keine Passphrases tippen und verwenden stattdessen verschlüsselte GPG-Keys. Und da die Daten erstmal futsch sind wenn man den Key verliert, verteilen sie achtlos Kopien von dem Key auf diversen Medien. Der Key ist ja verschlüsselt, was soll schon passieren.  :Rolling Eyes:  So wird dann halt das Sicherheitskonzept aufgeweicht. Verschlüsselung bedeutet nicht, daß man fortan mit seinen Daten sorglos umgehen sollte.

----------

## artbody

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *artbody wrote:*   so haben diese einzelnen Bits keine Zeitzuordnung 
> 
> Darum geht es hier nicht. Die Platte wird komplett ueberschrieben, man will also nur die Daten vor den aktuellen. Ueberlappendes/partielles Ueberschreiben oder die Rekonstruktion der Datenzusammengehoerigkeit sind wieder ganz andere Probleme.

 

Im Prinzip geht es doch um beides, denn ein paar Bits auszulesen ist ja nur der kleinste Teil um daraus Daten zu gewinnen, welche bereits überschrieben waren.

Zum Thema Geheimdienst :

Ich glaube nicht, daß denen derart Gerät UND Manpower zur Verfügung steht.

Vieleicht als Studienprojekt.... um daraus theoretische Grundlagen als Doktorarbeit oder so abzuleiten. Ja aber den ganzen Rest   :Question: 

----------

## schachti

 *frostschutz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hauptunterschied zwischen Verschlüsselung und einmaligem Überschreiben:
> 
> Es ist in der Praxis möglich, in endlicher (wenngleich sehr langer) Zeit die Verschlüsselung zu knacken und somit wieder an die Daten zu kommen. Mit anderen Worten, die Daten sind zwar verschlüsselt, aber dennoch intakt. Wiederherstellung daher nicht vollkommen unmöglich (und in der Vergangenheit wurden auch schon mehrfach sicher geglaubte Cipher unter bestimmten Bedingungen gebrochen). Nach einmaligem Überschreiben dagegen sind die Daten futsch, finito, nix geht mehr, da hilft auch 1000 Jahre lang herumrechnen und ausprobieren nichts mehr. Einfach weil die Daten durchs überschreiben restlos zerstört, und nicht etwa nur nach einem bestimmten System umcodiert werden.
> ...

 

Naja, zumindest theoretisch ist es genauso möglich, die überschriebenen Daten anhand der Restmagnetisierung wiederherzustellen. Ich denke nicht, dass sich die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das zu schaffen, groß von der Wahrscheinlichkeit unterscheidet, innerhalb der nächsten 20 Jahre eine mit AES256 verschlüsselte Partition zu knacken. Aber das ist eine theoretische Frage, die niemand von uns beantworten kann.   :Wink: 

----------

## Knieper

 *artbody wrote:*   

> Zum Thema Geheimdienst :
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, daß denen derart Gerät UND Manpower zur Verfügung steht.

 

Stimmt, wer allein 16000 Mathematiker anstellt, einen inoffiziellen Haushalt im zweistelligen Milliardenbereich hat, die groessten Datenbanken der Welt betreibt, hat natuerlich Probleme, eine popelige Konsumentenfestplatte auszulesen.

----------

## frostschutz

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Naja, zumindest theoretisch ist es genauso möglich, die überschriebenen Daten anhand der Restmagnetisierung wiederherzustellen. Ich denke nicht, dass sich die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das zu schaffen, groß von der Wahrscheinlichkeit unterscheidet, innerhalb der nächsten 20 Jahre eine mit AES256 verschlüsselte Partition zu knacken.

 

Bei Verschlüsselung ist es keine Frage der Wahrscheinlichkeit, sondern der Zeit. Darauf wollte ich hinaus. Es ist schlichtweg falsch da von Wahrscheinlichkeit zu reden, da das Programm, das deine verschlüsselte Festplatte knackt, existiert und sogar ganz trivial zu schreiben ist. Das einzige Problem daran ist, daß das Programm sehr lange dafür braucht - idealerweise so lange, daß es uninteressant ist, das tatsächlich durchzuziehen. Was aber nichts daran ändert daß es möglich ist das zu tun und nichts mit Glück, Zufall, Theorie oder Wahrscheinlichkeit zu tun hat.

Bei überschriebenen Sektoren gibt es so etwas handfestes nicht; hier gibts nur wilde Theorien, von denen keine bewiesen ist, und es in der Praxis mit heutiger Technik nicht machbar ist, auch bei Festplatten der vorvorletzten Generation mit deutlich geringerer Datendichte als heute üblich nicht. Das kann man gleich mal komplett vergessen. Im Gegensatz zum Knacken einer Verschlüsselung, kannst du hier von Wahrscheinlichkeit sprechen, und zwar Wahrscheinlichkeit gleich 0 dass doch mal irgend jemand einen überschriebenen Sektor erfolgreich wieder herstellen kann.

----------

## frostschutz

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Stimmt, wer allein 16000 Mathematiker anstellt, einen inoffiziellen Haushalt im zweistelligen Milliardenbereich hat, die groessten Datenbanken der Welt betreibt, hat natuerlich Probleme, eine popelige Konsumentenfestplatte auszulesen.

 

16000 Mathematiker und einen zwei- oder meinetwegen auch dreistelligen Milliardenbetrag aufzutreiben ist ja weiters kein Problem.

Ich sehe nur nicht so recht wie das weiterhelfen soll. Du kannst alte Daten einer überschriebene Festplatte deswegen immer noch nicht auslesen.

Die Festplatte auszulesen an sich (nämlich die aktuell darauf gespeicherten Daten) ist natürlich kein Problem, das schaffst aber auch ohne Mathematiker und ohne Milliarden.

----------

## think4urs11

Genaugenommen erfolgt bei aktuellen Festplatten bereits das 'normale' Schreiben bzw. Lesen aufgrund von Wahrscheinlichkeiten.

GMR-Köpfe arbeiten in Größenordnungen in denen bereits die Quantenmechanik eine Rolle spielt, und dort gilt rein prinzipiell das Unschärfeprinzip. (siehe auch Schrödingers Katze)

Aber wie man mal eben einen 3-stelligen Mrd. Betrag auftreibt würde mich rein persönlich schon interessieren.  :Wink: 

----------

## schachti

 *frostschutz wrote:*   

> Bei Verschlüsselung ist es keine Frage der Wahrscheinlichkeit, sondern der Zeit. Darauf wollte ich hinaus. Es ist schlichtweg falsch da von Wahrscheinlichkeit zu reden, da das Programm, das deine verschlüsselte Festplatte knackt, existiert und sogar ganz trivial zu schreiben ist. Das einzige Problem daran ist, daß das Programm sehr lange dafür braucht - idealerweise so lange, daß es uninteressant ist, das tatsächlich durchzuziehen. Was aber nichts daran ändert daß es möglich ist das zu tun und nichts mit Glück, Zufall, Theorie oder Wahrscheinlichkeit zu tun hat.

 

Oh natürlich kann man beim Knacken von Verschlüsselung von Wahrscheinlichkeit reden - zum Beispiel davon, wie wahrscheinlich es ist, eine bestimmte Verschlüsselung in einer gegebenen Zeit zu knacken. Und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, AES256 mit heutigen Mitteln innerhalb von 20 Jahren zu knacken, geht gegen 0. Dass man mit Brute Force irgendwann den Schlüssel geknackt hat, ist klar - aber weil das halt so unglaublich lange dauert, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das in "akzeptabler Zeit" zu tun, so gut wie 0.

 *frostschutz wrote:*   

> Bei überschriebenen Sektoren gibt es so etwas handfestes nicht; hier gibts nur wilde Theorien, von denen keine bewiesen ist, und es in der Praxis mit heutiger Technik nicht machbar ist, auch bei Festplatten der vorvorletzten Generation mit deutlich geringerer Datendichte als heute üblich nicht. Das kann man gleich mal komplett vergessen. Im Gegensatz zum Knacken einer Verschlüsselung, kannst du hier von Wahrscheinlichkeit sprechen, und zwar Wahrscheinlichkeit gleich 0 dass doch mal irgend jemand einen überschriebenen Sektor erfolgreich wieder herstellen kann.

 

Nein - die Tatsache, das es noch niemand geschafft hat, heißt nicht, dass es prinzipiell unmöglich ist. Theoretisch halte ich es - "geeignetes" Gerät und hinreichend viel Rechenpower vorausgesetzt - für theoretisch möglich, aber praktisch (mit aktuellen Mitteln) nicht durchführbar. Genauso hat auch noch niemand AES geknackt - aber theoretisch möglich ist es.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Aber wie man mal eben einen 3-stelligen Mrd. Betrag auftreibt würde mich rein persönlich schon interessieren. 

 

Du stellst dir einige hübsche Powerpoint Präsentationen zusammen und beschreibst darin z.B. die Gutmann Theorie (Natürlich stark vereinfacht). 

Mit der Präsentation unter dem Arm watschelst du zu irgend einem hohen Militär-Tier und zeigst ihm das ganze. Natürlich erwähnst du immer wieder während der Präsentation wie wichtig es doch wäre die Gutmann Theorie endlich in ein praxistaugliches Gerät umgesetzt zu haben. Schliesslich könnten damit all die bösen Emails und Daten der Terroristen wieder hergestellt werden und hundert tausende Amerikaner gerettet werden.

Und ehe du dich versiehst, hast du die erste Milliarde vom Militär beisammen. Das machst du nun mit allen grösseren Behörden so und schwupps. Dein Geld ist beisammen  :Smile: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Und ehe du dich versiehst, hast du die erste Milliarde vom Militär beisammen. Das machst du nun mit allen grösseren Behörden so und schwupps. Dein Geld ist beisammen 

 

.....und damit auch seinen eigenen kopf am ende auf einem silbertablett, wenn man noch glück hat  :Wink: 

----------

